
Why does man print “gimme gimme gimme” at 00:30? (2017) - sammorrowdrums
https://unix.stackexchange.com/q/405783
======
sammorrowdrums
I really found this too funny at the time so sharing again. Story about VS
Code easter egg reminded me.

Unexpected consequences of a bit of fun... you have to laugh.

